# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  مصرف بیش از اندازه رم توسط مونگو دی بی در سرور اوبونتو

## shahab190

سلام
من mongodb رو روی سرورم نصب کردم
منتهی هر بار بیشترین مصرف رم رو داره
با htop
عکس زور رو نگاه کنید میبینید که بیشترین میزان مصرف رم رو داره


Screenshot (37).jpg

هر بار هم باعث هنگ کردن سرور میشه
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که چکار کنم

----------

